# One week to go



## ATXBMW (Oct 27, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing the PCD team and my new wingman (535i) in one week! Hope the weather is good.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Look forward to seeing you soon!


----------



## Lanman2012 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks like we'll be there on the same day.


----------



## Vulpes (Nov 26, 2010)

I will be there as well..


----------



## ATXBMW (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool.

What happens if it rains? How does that affect track time?


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

ATXBMW said:


> Cool.
> 
> What happens if it rains? How does that affect track time?


I would think it would increase your track time by a few seconds...


----------



## Lanman2012 (Nov 6, 2011)

Right now they're predicting a 60% chance of rain.


----------



## Lanman2012 (Nov 6, 2011)

Delivery day at the Performance Center ended up being a great day! Originally they were predicting rain all day but the storms blew through early and we ended up with a beautiful sunny day. And as everyone always says, the staff was accommodating, professional and fun. Those guys really know their stuff and my wife and I had a great time.


----------



## ATXBMW (Oct 27, 2008)

As mentioned above, it was a beautiful day at the PCD facility, and a great time was had by all.

Thanks to Andy for both his driving tips (I need a lot of those) and a great delivery experience. What a fun day.

(And, of course, thanks to Adrian Avila at BMW of S Atlanta for making it all happen without a hitch!)


----------

